

Fuduntu Project Ends - duggieawesome
http://www.fuduntu.org/blog/2013/04/28/project-ends/

======
krakensden
Shame the new project name is FuSE- built in confusion with File System in
User-Space and a million other things. I can't find the new project in Google
at all :/.

~~~
chimeracoder
Seriously, that seems like one of the worst naming decisions I've ever seen.
It's not just that 'Fuse' is a common word - FUSE is an incredibly important
project _in the Linux world_. This snafu is right up there with Unity[0],
Unity[1] and Unity[2].

I really want to know what they were thinking - were they somehow unaware of
the FUSE module?

[0](<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_Linux>)

[1](<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace>)

[2](<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(game_engine)>)

~~~
cjh_
shouldnt [1] instead be <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)>
?

------
X-Istence
What is Fuduntu?

~~~
akurtzhs
Funduntu was an attempt to make a netbook-focused distribution out of Fedora
Linux. They also wanted to put a higher priority on user stability than
Fedora, which has always gone for the cutting edge.

------
rttlesnke
I was using this distro for the past few months. I must say that I liked it
very much because its optimized for laptops and I get the most battery life
out of it. Now that its gone, can anyone here please suggest a distro that
does the same? Other than Lubuntu, which seems to be an obvious choice?

------
GigabyteCoin
Considering it's not even visible on distrowatch's ranking of 300 distros, I
would say it ended a while ago.

~~~
tildeslashblog
Distrowatch pulled it when it announced it was going EOL, prior to that it had
been in ranked anywhere between 14 and 30 over 2 years.

Popularity: 26 (453 hits per day)
<http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=fuduntu>

------
Shorel
Having FUD in the name didn't help either.

~~~
tildeslashblog
Having a community of morons who clutch onto stupid make believe things like a
few letters in a word that make up something when intentionally taken out of
context didn't help either.

